# Transfert de données ipod vers nouvel ordi???



## sebcans (8 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,

Voilà presque un an que la mauvaise blague m'est arrivée!!!
Au réveil dans une chambre d'hôtel je constate que l'on m'a cambriolé 
pendant mon sommeil. Plus de montre, d'appareil photo...et d'ordi!!!:hein:
Mon super PowerBook envolé et bien sûr toutes les doonées non sauvegardées aussi!!!:rose:
Seul point positif, il me reste mon vieil ipod photo 60gb et aujourd'hui je souhaite récupérer les données sur mon tout nouveau MacBook!!!
Comment faire??? Existe-t-il un logiciel accessible en téléchargement??? Gratuit???
Merci pour vos conseils.
Sébastien CANS


----------



## whereismymind (9 Mai 2008)

Essaie iPodDisk.


----------



## richard-deux (10 Mai 2008)

Sinon, il y a aussi Senuti.


----------



## 217ae1 (11 Mai 2008)

bonne chance.


----------



## AndjiPod (17 Mai 2008)

J'ai lu que c'est possible de transférer des données de l'Ipod vers Mac mais moi je possède deux Pc un avec Vista et l'autre avec Xp que faire?


----------



## bob32 (14 Août 2008)

bjr ! jai le meme soucis pour transferer les donnees d ipod vers nouvel ordi coment faire


----------



## fandipod (15 Août 2008)

Senuti est super je l'utilise très régulièrement!!!


Bonne journée


Fandipod


----------

